# diferencia entre parlantes profesionales y sub graves lanzar



## gaston sj (Feb 4, 2008)

hola tengo una duda ya que me estoy por compar un parlante.. 

las opciones que tengo son un LANZAR 15" doble bobina  las bobinas son de 2" y unos supuestos 500wrms  que sale unos $300 unos 100 dolares

otra un  parlante DAS de 15" no tengo mas datos lo que se es que sale $500 unos 166 dolares 


el uso va aser multiple como para ser musica al aire libre en mi casa como para escuchar dentro de mi casa  

lo que nescesito saber es que referencia tienen de esos parlante y que rendimiento tienen en cada aplicacion  ya que los DAS son para sonido profesional y los LANZAR para car audio 

que me recomiendan?


saludos


----------



## andresssdj (Feb 4, 2008)

Te convienen los das, vas a tener un grabe de alta calidad, y sobre todo son de 8 ohms al ser profecionales por lo que puedes conectar un minimo de 2 parlantes a cada canal del amplificador sin problemas.
los de lanzar son car audio, en mi opinion, basura para el sonido pro,, es golpe, sin calidad, son 4 ohms por lo que 1 solo por canal del amplificador puedes conectar. aparte el iman del lanzar es microscopico al lado del das.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2008)

Averigua por parlante "Jahro"


----------



## maxep (Feb 5, 2008)

si el das posta compra..
no hay anda mejor q usar audio pro con potencias de caraudio.


----------



## Dano (Feb 5, 2008)

Sin dudarlo el DAS

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 5, 2008)

me estoy decidiendo por el DAS pero el de 700w es un poco mas grande que sale unos 924 pesos argentinos o sea unos 308 dolares realmente se ve muy muy bueno tambien habia un peavey que se veia muy buen trabajado con la campana de aluminio grueso muy lindo en 800 pesos .... habian unos eminence o algo asi pero se veian bastante chicos asi que me parece que mañana voy por el das a continuacion les paso una foto si conocen alguno que sea mejor que se venda aca en argentina digamenlo se los agradesco


----------



## andresssdj (Feb 6, 2008)

compra un parlante acorde a la potencia que uses, tene en cuenta que en audio pro, para trabajar tranquilo, el amplificador debe ser capaz de entregar un 20% mas de potencia que la que requiere el parlante, por ej, tenes un sub de 1000, necesitas en la potencia 1200w, esto es para evitar el clip, ademas las potencias son medidas en 1khz, por lo que si la usas en graves no rinde lo mismo, esto es en lo que te puedo ayudar


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 9, 2008)

me compre este parlante el das de 700w y lo muevo sobrado con una potencia peavey de 1200w asi que contento jaja suena muy muy fuerte se los aseguro 

hoy lo probamos con una potencia de car audio una boss chaos de 1000w rms(supuestamente) que mueve 2 lanzar de 15" y ni en puente de 2 canales que daria unos 500w por canal no lo movia ni al 40% jajaj el auto tiene una bateria de gel de 350amperes eso asegura el dueño del auto pero realmente no lo movia  bueno estoy ontento ya que ise una buena compra saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 12, 2008)

La verdad, andamos un poco perdidos en todo este post. Ningún altavoz de los que comentais aquí es aconsejable para casa.

Das, a pesar de ser fabricado en españa, es un componente muy poco vendido aquí, el motivo, es fatal y no se aconseja en absoluto por calidad/precio. Imagino que como no vende aca lo exportan para las americas a ver si alli tragan con ello.

Das fabrica cajas, e intenta optimizar su componente con diseños de cajas acorde a sus altavoces, pero lo dicho, en españa decimos "DASasco". El líder en componente de altavoz es Beyma. Beyma no fabrica cajas, solo altavoces. Componente extremadamente duro, con unas sensibilidades excepcionales y una compatibilidad en cajas muy extensa. 

Lanzar es car audio en plan barato, son altavoces chinos, sin I+D a sus espaldas. Suenan como suenan, o sea, fatal. En definitiva, no lo quieren ni para los autos.

Como se dijo en otros posts, prueben eminence, Cerwin, altec o marcas que tengan buen componente, como Ev.

Y otra cosa, no se fien de las apariencias, conos recargados de logotipos, de plásticos embellecedores y colgajos, todo va en detrimento de la salida.

En sonido, la sencillez suele ser aliada de calidad y rendimiento.

Un cordial saludo a  todos


----------



## Dano (Feb 12, 2008)

Tecnicdeso: Aquí en América del Sur no entra la marca Beyma por lo menos en Uruguay y Argentina no conozco ninguna casa de ventas, por esta zona los parlantes DAS no tienen tan mala relación precio/rendimento.

Vale acotar que el usuario "gastonsj" usa ese equipo en su casa pero también creo que lo tiene para usarlo al aire libre, y allí no importa mucho la calidad de sonido excepcional sino más bien la potencia bruta.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Feb 12, 2008)

Estoy deacuerdo con Dano, no solamente a America del Sur no llega Beyma, acá en México también es dificil encontrar esa marca. Se supone que hay un distribuidor segun la página web de Beyma, pero a mí me queda a unas 2 o 3 horas en avión.

Dificilmente en la semana encontre Beyma 18", no recuerdo el modelo y motores de compresión de 2". Por lo que leí en la página de Beyma creo que me convencieron de comprar un par de 18" para usarlos como subgraves.

Lo que definitivamente nunca he visto acá es DAS pero los pintan de muy buenos. Será que los he escuchado una vez, pero me parece que FATAL es demasiado.

En cuanto a Cerwin Vega, me atrevo a decir que un 98% de la gente que quiere formar un equipo de sonido siempre busca Cerwin para los mentados 'rebotes'. El único detalle es el precio al que se consigue una de estas cajas, el modelo mas económico Junior Earthquake se vende arriba de los 16,500 pesos mexicanos (unos 1500 dolares).

Pregunta Tecnicdeso: Desde tu profesional punto de vista, Electrovoice vs Eminence? 

Saludos.


----------



## maxep (Mar 1, 2008)

me impresiona lo que comenta gaston sj del woofer con llaa boss chaos de 100mwrs..se q boss miente un pcoo peero ..igual no es la misma potencia que entrega en 8 ohms..esas potencias estan echas para trabajar en 2 ohms..
mmesuche un das..y comparado a 18sound es basura ajja..
el precio es el mismo 18sound es de francia y hace audiopro de excelentre calidad..
escuche un sub de 8" de 400rms! que se utiiza para line array.. y me mato..la caliadad de sonido y la fuerza qe tiene ese pequeño parlante.. el precio era 440p argentinos...(en dolraes se divide por 3,1  y en euros por 4,6)


----------

